# Aqua bid got me again!



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

My new HMPK from ninebettas! I'm out of control!!!!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

So worth it!!!! If you ever spawn him, I WANT BABIES!!


----------



## Betta Fish Newbie (Dec 31, 2010)

sooo pretty!!! love the colour


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

He's so gorgeous. It will be fun to see how his colors marble over time too. I love Ninebetta's fish.


----------



## KandiiPanda (Oct 1, 2010)

Woww I love that coloring <3


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone :-D! I love his color too.

@ laughing- Most likely he'll just be a pet. I'd like to have a spawn at some point but right now I don't have room for a bunch of fry. I do however live in the south and have considered spawning outdoors, the thai way. I'd like to start a line of mint & white marble HMPK's.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Hurray! Hurray! Hurray! I will live vicariously through you.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow he is stunning! He reminds me of Martinismommy's bettas, she breeds minty white marbles and all of her bettas are show pairs and singles.

So if you are really serious about breeding Mint Marbles Karen is the person to talk to. I highly recommend her and i have never ordered from her because i just dont have the space yet, plus im moving, so anyway there you go.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Pretty colors!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

maybe you can just keep buying them and just tell them to send it to my address. LOL. JK


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love his coloring!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, you got that boy? Why is it you always buy the ones I'm creeping on? 

I'm glad someone on here got him. MOAR PICS 8D


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> maybe you can just keep buying them and just tell them to send it to my address. LOL. JK


I so love this idea!!!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

He'll be here on Friday :-D. Pic spam coming soon!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Jealous! My girl was SUPPOSED to be here..but disaster struck and it'll be another 3 weeks or so. 

Can't wait for pics!


----------

